# #Sulawesi #shrimp catch



## ghostsword (18 Jul 2011)

@ghostsword 

See an amazing video of how Sulawesi Shrimp are caught! By #Chrislukhaup
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=up ... E8p4&gl=GB


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jul 2011)

Thats what I call shrimp catching!! when can we book a trip?? haha


----------



## nayr88 (30 Jul 2011)

Your not on twitter now Luis haha.

Ill check the videoe out at the library later


----------



## ghostsword (4 Aug 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Your not on twitter now Luis haha.
> 
> Ill check the videoe out at the library later



hehehe, been on twitter as long as I have been on UKAPS. Quite cool that UKAPS joined twitter, so I can tweet my threads there as well.


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Aug 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Quite cool that UKAPS joined twitter, so I can tweet my threads there as well.


It was about time we made a presence there, don't use FB so someone else will to take care of that


----------



## ghostsword (18 Aug 2011)

I don't use Facebook that much, but for sure some people here does so, not sure I there is a ukaps page. 


---
- .


----------

